# Phragmipedium kovachii 'Trinity' FCC/RHS



## monocotman (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,

sorry I've no postable photo but in the current issue of the new RHS 'Garden' magazine is a photo of a huge awarded kovachii from the EYOF.
The flower is big at 6.25 inches across and with good shape.
This may be the first one that they have had awarded and it is certainly the frst FCC award -they must have flowered a fair few to find this plant.
The photo should eventually be posted on the RHS web site in the 'Orchid review' magazine section but that may be several months away. 
If anyone finds a photo of this plant - please post it!

Regards,

David


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2011)

Now that's sounds like a monster of a plant. They sure will make some nice crosses with it.


----------



## Paul (Dec 13, 2011)

6.25 flower size is not that big for the species, average I would say. So the flower must be very nice to get FCC.


----------



## John M (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh cool. 'Will look foreward to getting to see this one eventually. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2011)

I cant believe no-one on Slippertalk has this photo!


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 13, 2011)

Paul said:


> 6.25 flower size is not that big for the species, average I would say. So the flower must be very nice to get FCC.



Our largest kovachii (kovachii 'Terminator') has been 7" (almost 18 cm) across!

Robert


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2011)

If you have the magazine in question, could you take a photo of the photo in the magazine and post it? A a few months is a long time to wait!!


----------



## physiognomy (Dec 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, no mention of it on the RHS Garden magazine website for the current issue... http://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/RHS-Publications/Journals/The-Garden/Past-Issues/2012-issues/January

I did notice P. kovachii 'Gaytarn' was pictured in this RHS article..http://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/RHS-Pu...chid-Review/2011-issues/March/o-Awards-10pp-2


----------

